#ubuntu-tw 2011-07-18
<h2kill> 有人吗
<louie> 有啊
<h2kill> 感觉中国到频道很少人说话啊
<h2kill> 是大家都在忙吗
<louie> 應該是吧
<h2kill> 无是新手 上来看看
<h2kill> 我是新手
<louie> 歡迎，我也是新手
<h2kill> 呵呵  
<h2kill> 我想问下，聊天框里的红杠是什么意思
<louie> 不好意思，不懂你的意思說，什麼是 "紅杠"\
<h2kill> 额```
<h2kill> 就是聊天窗口里的红杠
<louie> 我也不清楚耶 ^_^
<louie> 你是用哪一套 irc 程式 ??
<louie> 我是用 pidgin
 * BlueT_ 是用 irssi
<BlueT_> Stranger: 神奇的 QA？
<Stranger> 遊戲業的QA 等於是遊戲裡面的 IT 啊
#ubuntu-tw 2011-07-19
<tomcheng76> irssi 很好的...掛機一流,大家快來升等級吧~ ~
<joke> hey
#ubuntu-tw 2011-07-20
<louie> s
#ubuntu-tw 2011-07-21
<BlueT_> 週四了 :~
<acman_> 還沒週五
<__CA__> 小週末咧~~
<yanwen_> 这个是简体中文的吗？
<ltroot> BlueT_: 大概幾點到XD?
#ubuntu-tw 2011-07-22
<BlueT_> ltroot: kerker
<copyleft> BlueT_: A_A
<BlueT_> copyleft: XD
<louie> s
<__CA__> m
<louie> 科科，不小心打錯視窗了
<louie> 雙螢幕有時會搞不清楚 focus 在哪裡 ^_^
<__CA__> 我也會在 channel 上打 ls 或 sync :P
<acman> 下回記得把載點或是密碼打上來
<louie> 看來裝個 xeyes 好像比較好一點
<BlueT_> (Y)
<louie> 請問 "(Y)" 這個是什麼意思呢?
<copyleft> louie: 讚的意思
<copyleft> louie: msn 打 (Y) 會出來讚
<louie> 了解
<lavik> 請問這裡可以問kubuntu嘛？
<behappy> connect irc.debian.org
#ubuntu-tw 2012-07-17
<jjhuang> 有 Ubuntu for MacBook Pro 嗎？
<jjhuang> 買新機器之後，我想把原來的 Core 2 Duo MBP 改成 Ubuntu
<jjhuang> 啊，我只能用到 Ubuntu 10.10  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<zeroblock> 哈囉
#ubuntu-tw 2012-07-20
<foozle> quit
#ubuntu-tw 2013-07-16
<Chat0208> Hi
#ubuntu-tw 2013-07-19
<l0o0> 大家好！我安裝了zsh，./configure --prefix=/share/fg3/Linxzh/Bin.... make.....make install. 然後我用chsh的時候chsh -s /share/fg3/Linxzh/Bin,提示/share/fg3/Linxzh/Bin does not exist. 我該如何修改登錄shell
#ubuntu-tw 2013-07-21
<Guest26569> HELLO
#ubuntu-tw 2014-07-15
<ugp> 話說ubuntu-tw.org好像連不上了
<hulla> whats up
<ianp> nothing
<hulla> your in taiwan?
<ianp> no
<ianp> freenode有沒有其他有人的中文room？
<ianp> 我是隨便找到這個
<ianp> 的
#ubuntu-tw 2014-07-20
<kaizan> ianp:HI test
#ubuntu-tw 2015-07-15
<hacker> hello
<Guest88893> hello
#ubuntu-tw 2015-07-16
<RJHsiao> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1MqTVx2ff-HyCG1zqgGqQJbt9dhgnH0pW0wPtG6r2W38/edit# 你知道的，戰爭開打了！
<RJHsiao> 今年的 COSCUP BoF 聖杯(PIZZA)戰爭又來了！
#ubuntu-tw 2016-07-19
<williehsueh> 嗨～test
<williehsueh> ／/who
